# Sit natural gas parts



## Fake coal burner (Sep 26, 2013)

Does any body have manual for 630 modulating thermostat  nat. gas parts. I need to know if there is a cross reference to the gas pilot tube and the thermocouple . I have the original part numbers Having a hard time finding them  

Nat gas. Pilot tube tag number # 0.199.702
Nat. gas Thermocouple number # 0? 90216 The ? in the number is marked so bad you cant even make it out with a magnifying glass. If any other pats will inter change length of tubes does not mater can coil them plenty of room. This is not the thermo pile milla volt system. 820


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mendota part number. HA-19-00140 Pilot tube, As I recall that valve it was a Thermopile not a thermocouple. Mendota Part number 05-07-00061 Thermopile


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 27, 2013)

Try here:

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/57168/SIT-630-Eurosit-Valves.html


----------



## Fake coal burner (Sep 27, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/57168/SIT-630-Eurosit-Valves.html


Thanks for the tip. They had them


----------

